# Big Manistee report



## Anotherlimit (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone using the new Maxi jigs yet? Boated 9 Sunday with them. One of the best products I have ever used!

((((<
Cap.Bob


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you have a picture....? I will try the internet..thanks


----------



## Anotherlimit (Jan 18, 2013)

MrFysch said:


> Do you have a picture....? I will try the internet..thanks


 
Sure, not sure how to attach it? I have it on my personal email. I will see what I can do.


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

What's your favorite color? There are so many to choose from! They do look good, I just have a hard time passing up using some really good salmon eggs to throw a jig. Anyone use pink worms? I've been thinking about giving them a shot on the Grand when it gets really dirty in the spring.

Link to Jigs: http://www.yakimabait.com/catalog/product.php?productid=16298


----------



## Anotherlimit (Jan 18, 2013)

Anything with the pink,oarnge, or white. 1/32 oz Green will be soon as the water warms.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Black is one of the most consistent colors year in and out on the Big. Some days doesn't matter.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## Anotherlimit (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep, Purple to. Not sure what they think it is.


----------



## Steelhead Wacker (Nov 9, 2012)

Bob, you let the cat out of the bag. Jay's is almost sold out.


----------



## Chrome Crazy (Nov 29, 2010)

Here a picture of the jig.


----------



## Anotherlimit (Jan 18, 2013)

Steelhead Wacker said:


> Bob, you let the cat out of the bag. Jay's is almost sold out.


 

I know that is part of my job. Got to give up some secrets for the perks.


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

What are you guys tipping those jigs with?


----------



## Anotherlimit (Jan 18, 2013)

limpinglogan said:


> What are you guys tipping those jigs with?


 


Wax worms for steelies. Great for crappies to and you do not need to tip them with anything.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Made by Yakima baits ..... look good 32 colors will have to add them to my jig arsenal.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

At almost $4 a piece, I'd look for another option. Just my opinion though..


----------



## Anotherlimit (Jan 18, 2013)

diztortion said:


> At almost $4 a piece, I'd look for another option. Just my opinion though..


 
You can get them for 3 at Jays. And they will outfish most jigs.


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

Easy to tie..... 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

fishhuntsmoke said:


> Easy to tie.....
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yuuup. Alot more cost effective. I got a bunch that need some dressing on em.


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Good to hear from You Bobby! Glad to hear some fish are hitting the floor!

Thanks for the tip on the jigs. I don't fish them much but it's always nice to have another "go-to". Will have to pick up a handful for specs and who knows, might find another use for them as well...

Take care,

Mitch


----------



## Anotherlimit (Jan 18, 2013)

Mitch said:


> Good to hear from You Bobby! Glad to hear some fish are hitting the floor!
> 
> Thanks for the tip on the jigs. I don't fish them much but it's always nice to have another "go-to". Will have to pick up a handful for specs and who knows, might find another use for them as well...
> 
> ...


 
What is your e mail? We did a photo shoot this morning witht Mark Romanak using MAXI JIGS for crappies. Great time, COLD!


----------



## Mitch (Jan 10, 2003)

Check your private messages.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Some fools just cant understand. How is it people come on here and push their business even after being told than just disappear. You guys should delete the advertising until people pay up.


----------



## Kisutch (May 26, 2011)

For a whole $1.25 a day he could support the site.


----------

